
Show HN: MoviePass Locations – Map of Locations That Work with MoviePass - xur17
https://www.moviepasslocations.com
======
xur17
MoviePass [0] is a $10 a month service that lets you see one movie per day in
theaters. The only way to find which locations it works with is to install the
app, pay $10 to signup, and wait until you receive the card in the mail. I was
able to pull locations from their api, so people can search.

[0] [https://www.moviepass.com/](https://www.moviepass.com/)

------
nxsynonym
This is great, thanks.

Is it updated regularly?

Now if only the app would work for actually buying tickets...

~~~
xur17
It was updated last night, and I'll be automating the process over the next
few days to make sure it's always up to date.

